# I am so tempted...



## LordoftheTeapot (22 Dec 2007)

... To buy one. 

http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/phantom.html


----------



## Brock (22 Dec 2007)

Classy.. Looks heavy though, do they do one with carbon forks?


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (22 Dec 2007)

No, just with the girders


----------



## mickle (22 Dec 2007)

Schwinn wont be happy.


----------



## walker (10 Jan 2008)

Not keen on Pashleys since some idiot on one decided it was clever to pull out of a side road in front of me on one.


----------



## domtyler (10 Jan 2008)

Ooh, I like that lots. Not quite my style but a lovely bike nonetheless, could look at it all day and will definitely be round to take it for a test ride when you get it LotTP.


----------



## spandex (10 Jan 2008)

Brock said:


> Classy.. Looks heavy though, do they do one with carbon forks?




Or a cardon mono fork


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jan 2008)

Beautiful - the Guv'nor is a lovely looking bike too.


----------



## stevenb (28 Jan 2008)

Lord of the Teapot said:


> ... To buy one.
> 
> http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/phantom.html



Nicey nice.
Ultimate bling factor there.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jan 2008)

Lord of the Teapot said:


> ... To buy one.
> 
> http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/phantom.html



*Wants*


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

LED rear light?

sell out


----------



## Fiona N (23 Feb 2008)

I don't think I could live with steel rims (I assume this is what the 'stainless' in the specs refers to) after alloys for the last 30 years


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Feb 2008)

not for me, i like things moving forward with technology, not a fan of any retro originals or style,
heathen?


----------



## Brock (24 Feb 2008)

mr Mag00 said:


> not for me, i like things moving forward with technology, not a fan of any retro originals or style,
> heathen?



Don't think there's a lot there that's been superseded by newer technologies is there?
There's just more choices now.


----------



## Wobbles (26 Feb 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> Beautiful - the Guv'nor is a lovely looking bike too.



Now that really is lovely! Nice little touches all over.
Drat, now I want one..........should I feel slightly guilty about being a fashion victim? Should I open an account with Rapha or something?

What the hell.....it's gorgeous!


----------



## Hilldodger (26 Feb 2008)

I'd hang on for a couple of months because a certain Leicester based cycling organisation will be launching it's own line of retro bikes and re-launching a historic bike brand, too.


----------



## Wobbles (27 Feb 2008)

HillyD ............ now I'm intrigued


----------



## gpx001 (28 Feb 2008)

Have a look at this beaut - http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/classic-no-33.html - imagine, beautiful day, cycling to a scenic spot with case of beer. Umbrella up and...


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2008)




----------



## LordoftheTeapot (7 Mar 2008)

gpx001 said:


> Have a look at this beaut - http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/classic-no-33.html - imagine, beautiful day, cycling to a scenic spot with case of beer. Umbrella up and...



I used to have one of these, gpx. Could make £100.00+ on a sunny day and thats going back around 12 years


----------



## domtyler (7 Mar 2008)

Lord of the Teapot said:


> I used to have one of these, gpx. Could make £100.00+ on a sunny day and thats going back around 12 years



I hope you were only selling tea?


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (9 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> I hope you were only selling tea?



I did look into the possibility, but couldn't find a way of providing a quality service while compling with elf and safeTEA regulations etc.

Selling ice cream etc had enough red tape as it was, even then. But it was a great way to make money and enjoy it at the same time


----------



## Troy (6 May 2008)

Lord of the Teapot said:


> I used to have one of these, gpx. Could make £100.00+ on a sunny day and thats going back around 12 years


Profit?


----------

